# going to view a breeder tonight



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey all, 

Im off to look at a puppy tonight, female Chihuahua, ad says they are "8 weeks old vaccinated, wormed frontlined ready now "

is there anything I need to look out for? 

all I know is when we got Diego he was older (11 weeks) I could not have him frontlined as he a) wasnt old enough, and b) didnt weigh enough so had to get the vet to give him something, 

I also thought that Chihuahuas had to be 10 weeks or more? Am I wrong?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck,Lily was 8 weeks when we got her no trouble at all.I 'm having to wait till January for my puppy.Sure somebody can answer your other questions


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

this is the picture, do they lok pedigree to you? The add didnt say, but the lady on the phone said they were predigree.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I got Billy at 8 weeks and he wasnt vaccinated or anything. He had his first at 8 weeks a couple of days ater i got him. He was advocated aswell. 

If i ever had pups I wouldnt let them go till 10 weeks plus. Thats just my personal preference tho.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Cute puppies!
Here at 8 weeks they couldnt have had all their vacs.
Where are you? x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Look like a cross with a jack russell to me ?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

They can still be pedigree and not to standard. x


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

They do look like either poor quality/standard or mixed to me.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I think they are darling, but I'm a sucker for pups.  They do look on the larger side which isn't necessarily a bad thing and also look longer in the muzzle than the standard. I would be more concerned with the 8 weeks and all vacs being ready to go though. So, as a person who has a poorly bred chi and a well-bred one, I would keep looking.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought Jack russel too,

When I go view, I will ask to see paperwork too as she said theyre dog lovers registered and pedigree....... 

Does that mean anything?

Im not gonna pay the amount theyre asking if theyre x. Diego is pedigree


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think they look like a mix. They won't have nice apple shaped heads and their muzzles will be longer. They will have more of a deer shaped head than the signature chihuahua apple shape. If I were you I'd keep looking but if you don't mind a mix then maybe they are the pups for you


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

DLRC = unregistered. You can "register" anything with them, including crossbreeds, you dont have to supply any pedigrees or paperworks, its a bit of a scam really.

I would continue looking TBH.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, and anything with four legs can get 'papers'. Unless they are KC papers, they are worthless. Over here it's AKC papers, but I believe there it's KC.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

oh ok, so if we fall in love with them, how much for a x breed should I pay max.... theyre yp for £700

I have also contacted a lady closer to me for less who has kc reg ped pups, but dont know if theres any left..... shes not replied


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

You can get a registered pup for £700. I personally wouldnt pay anything for a cross breed, i'd rather rescue one so about £150 would be max IMO as thats about what you'd pay for a rescue. 

If you have your heart set on a chi which i assume you did as you must have been searching for one, then i would stick to that. Its so tempting to just go and see whichever come up first and its almost impossible to walk away from a cute puppy, but its such a commitment, you really need to make sure you're getting the dog you want if you're parting with several hundred £££s for your new pet!

If it were me, i'd walk away and try to find some more. Try champdogs, thats how we found our two (very well bred, registered!) bitches for a similar price to these pups.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Papers often are not worth the paper they are printed on. It is NOT a warranty of quality AT ALL. It means the parents were the same breed. As we know, you can have a pedigree Chihuahua who doesn't look like one, or looks a mix, and still be papered.

Just like the title on a car. You can have a showroom beauty that is gorgeous! Or you can have a clunker rusted out piece of crud.... and on PAPER they will look the same. Same make, model, year. But they are obviously very different in quality. Same with dogs. 

Some unscrupulous breeders will advertise 'warranted by AKC.' Or we are a "member" of AKC. The AKC is a registry. ONLY. It registers dogs, just like the UK Kennel Club does. It does not imply quality in the least. It simply means the parents were the same breed. You could have a 20 pound Chihuahua and it could still be KC or AKC registered.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I wouldn't bother looking tbh you could get a well bred kc registered for £700 easily 

8 week well I got daisy at 8 weeks no vaccs nothing would I do that again?! No 12 weeks fully vaccinated and socialised anything less I wouldn't bother personally


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

mcsmichelles said:


> oh ok, so if we fall in love with them, how much for a x breed should I pay max.... theyre yp for £700
> 
> I have also contacted a lady closer to me for less who has kc reg ped pups, but dont know if theres any left..... shes not replied


I can't believe she's charging that amount. I would keep looking. They probably are hard up for cash and will find people willing to spend that. But I can almost guarantee that those puppies will NOT look like the chihuahua you want when they are grown.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

He doesnt look like our little Diego. Our puppy has pointy ears..... in the picture they dont.

Im not one of those people who will go see a puppy and instantly buy one.

Im gonna go see what theyre like in person and say thanks for letting us have a look, were seeing another one tomorrow? or Saturday ? and take it like that


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes they look like Jack Russell crosses.
Bet she doesnt have the papers yet either!
Red Flag!! Be careful!!


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh I will, I will not be parting with any money tonight either. Just gonna look


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Stevenage in Hertfordshire


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I would actually give it a miss too tbh.
The price is crazy for them. x


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

If your hearts set on a Chi, I'd keep looking as well. You don't want to fall in love w/ a really cute puppy who turns out to be a mix with something you weren't prepared for and then realize you're not as in love with the dog as you were the puppy. JMO. Good luck on your search though!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you get my pm ????


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

There are loads of decent breeders with well bred chis for roughly what you're paying


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

To me they either look like poor quality pure bred or cross JRT. I wouldn't be paying that amount of money for something which was DLR. I know at the end of the day, you are only wanting a pet but still be careful. My advice is don't take any money with you that way you can't be tempted in the heat of the moment.

12 weeks is what all the breed clubs ask for before selling puppies - they say that for a reason. 8 weeks it can't have been fully vaccinated either so you need to remember that you will be paying a further £25 onto the price of them.

I know where there are some KC reg ones in Lincolnshire - lovely looking puppies too - were you after a long or smooth though?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you need to be sure of health of the pups if they are ripping people off then I wouldn't be surprised if they have health problems

Denise do you mean Anne??? If so I'm happy to vouch for how lovely her dogs are!! If not OP I can recommend a breeder too lol but they're longs


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

well we went and had a look, DID NOT buy, there was no resemblence of a chihuahua what so ever.....they were defo jack russel babies, even though the woman was adiment that they were FULL chihuahua.....

I took diego along with me as I think its important that he gets on with another puppy. they looked totally different.

they were heavy to hold, like really heavy. Diego is really light. There little stomahs were bloated round like a ball.

When I asked to view the parents.... she said that the dad wasnt theirs so he wasnt there and aparently the mother (who is theirs) wasnt there because she doesnt get on with other dogs...... I didnt even tell her I was taking my dog, I never once mentioned that I already had a dog..... Funny that.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Lucky escape i think.
What a liar!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds awful and lucky escape

Please don't take your dog in future though without speaking to the breeder before if they aren't vaccinated you/your dog could bring something harmful in to them if the breeder is ok with it that'd their perogative but please remember the puppies health is paramount to most breeders


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Our dogs been vaccinated. and we all had hand gel with us as it was a really rough looking area, my partner says he knows the area from when he used to work there. 

What if I bought a dog home and they didnt get along? surely taking him would give us the answer as to whether he growls or not?

We didnt put or puppy down, he stayed in my partners arms. the floor wasnt clean enough. I told david to keep hold of him, he just kept sniffing the air


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You pick a puppy whose personality matches!! Frankly if it was my litter you wouldn't be allowed in my house with your dog unless all my puppies were fully vaccinated your dog can still carry something! 

I'm not having ago just trying to let you know that if you find a good breeder unless their pups are vaccinated it's very unlikely they will let your dog anywhere near them they do not know your dog is vaccinated and clean so to speak!! Just want to make you aware. It's probably polite to ask before you go if it's ok!


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh right, Ok I will remember that. I dodnt even think about it to be honest.


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Im glad you didnt buy the pup, sounds like they were full of worms too, poor things.

Its really NOT a good idea to take your dog with you though, and no breeder with any common sense would allow you to take your dog anywhere near their pups. Not only is it very unfair if mum is still with the pups, the risk of spreading disease to unvaccinated pups is very high. You would have been turned away if you'd come to my house with your own dog im afraid.

Slightly different to what happened here, but i thought this might be a relevant thing to drop in....

Last year we had a beautiful litter of lab pups and as usual had visitors from about 4-5 weeks. We always spray people head to toe in virkon S, and ask them to remove shoes and wash their hands before they come near the pups. We also request that they DO NOT visit other litters of pups before seeing ours, or bring their own dogs who may have come into contact with unvaccinated dogs and be carrying all sorts of diseases.

Anyway, one family came, spent about an hour playing with our one and only leftover pup, thankfullly they didnt touch the others!! The puppy started looking quite poorly by that evening, he was shaking a lot and his eyes were weeping so we were a bit concerned. We heard from them that evening to say they wouldnt be having a pup, they were getting one of the pups they'd visited on the way to ours! From the local puppy farm!! :foxes15: Obviously, it was a bit of a panic then because them visiting the puppy farm them coming to our house was very irresponsible and even with all of the precautions we take, it relies on peoples common sense to not put our pups at unnecessary risk and these people had done that.

Anyway, to cut a long story slightly shorter, within about 24 hours the pup was VERY sick. He had a v high temp and came out with sores all over his face, belly and eyes. It turns out he had a highly contagious skin infection (had to be taken away from the litter!!) that had probably got in from a small cut from playing with the others and was almost definately carried by the people viewing him as none of the others (that they didnt handle) had it  He was nearly pts at 6 weeks, and again at 8. But thankfully it was a happy ending and he did recover, albeit rather scarred. But he has a new home with friends where he is loved regardless..

So.. graphic pictures coming up, dont look if you're sensitive about that sort of thing, but this is what can happen if you're not careful when viewing litters...


>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>








































And a few weeks later...


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad you were able to look, and realize they're not what you have been hoping for.  Just keep at it, your next chi is out there somewhere. 

Also, I know Sarah already said it, but it is very very important that outside dogs are not brought to view puppies this young. Had they been in the 12-15 week range, I can maybe understand a "meet up" or a trial period to make sure the two get along. Just too many risks...


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> I think you need to be sure of health of the pups if they are ripping people off then I wouldn't be surprised if they have health problems
> 
> Denise do you mean Anne??? If so I'm happy to vouch for how lovely her dogs are!! If not OP I can recommend a breeder too lol but they're longs


No, not Anne, I know Anne very well - these other ones still has a very nice pedigree. 
I have a long coat bitch for sale but I'm too far away for you. :0( LOL

I think these ones are £850 but they are KC registered.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Chiva, OMG that poor puppy, thats awfull, poor little thing thats made me really sad. So pleased he made a ful recovery.

Some people are completely stupid. x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Chiva said:


> Im glad you didnt buy the pup, sounds like they were full of worms too, poor things.
> 
> Its really NOT a good idea to take your dog with you though, and no breeder with any common sense would allow you to take your dog anywhere near their pups. Not only is it very unfair if mum is still with the pups, the risk of spreading disease to unvaccinated pups is very high. You would have been turned away if you'd come to my house with your own dog im afraid.
> 
> ...


what did your vet say this was? It looks VERY much like juvenile pyoderma which ISN'T contagious and is caused by a graze or a cut in the skin which bacteria gets into. It probably wouldn’t be cured with the normal synulox either. This also can be confused with puppy strangles as the glands in the throat are often affected with it. Normally it is treated with antibiotice and steroids (prednisolone). 

We took an Akita/GSD who while we were trying to re-home, gifted us with 6 puppies!!!! What a shock!!! At about 8 weeks - one of them got juvenile pyoderma which took about 6-8 weeks to clear up – none of the others got it and neither did any of my Chihuahuas. This is something which can be picked up from anywhere. The vet which I took her to didn’t seem to think that it could be pyoderma as she was too young – he also tried to give me synulox….I put my foot down and asked for a different one – which he obliged LOL
The cause of it is unknown however it is thought to be something to do with the immune system in the dog itself

Whilst I agree that a buyer needs to know that the puppy will get on with the older dog in the houseshold - I wouldn't advise it unless the puppy has already been vaccinated....hense why I don't sell mine till they are 12 weeks and fully vaccinated!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

BTW the one which we had did not have any contact with any other people and I disinfect thoroughly however I now use hibiscrub which is what the vets use before operating.


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

jesshan said:


> what did your vet say this was? It looks VERY much like juvenile pyoderma which ISN'T contagious and is caused by a graze or a cut in the skin which bacteria gets into. It probably wouldn’t be cured with the normal synulox either. This also can be confused with puppy strangles as the glands in the throat are often affected with it. Normally it is treated with steroids (prednisolone) also.
> 
> We took an Akita/GSD who while we were trying to re-home, gifted us with 6 puppies!!!! What a shock!!! At about 8 weeks - one of them got juvenile pyoderma which took about 6-8 weeks to clear up – none of the others got it and neither did any of my Chihuahuas. This is something which can be picked up from anywhere. The vet which I took her to didn’t seem to think that it could be pyoderma as she was too young – he also tried to give me synulox….I put my foot down and asked for a different one – which he obliged LOL
> The cause of it is unknown however it is thought to be something to do with the immune system in the dog itself
> ...



Like I said, it was found to be a very serious skin infection (the vet did tell us what it was called but it was very complicated and i cant remember!!). We originally thought it was cellulitis/strangles which I have seen in other dogs and it presents in a very similar way, which is why we had the vet do swabs immediately and thats when the results came back as an infection. He was admitted to the vets for a few days on a drip and it was fully expected he'd die there as the infection could easily have spread throughout his body and caused serious problems. Luckily he is a little fighter and got through the worst of it, though he was on a strong course of antibiotics until he was about 10 weeks and there was no sign of infection.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Ahhhh that poor little puppy.

Well Ive found a breeder fairly close who has a female chihuahua, picture is perfect, has the pointy ears etc, waiting for her to respond as to when I can go view.

Also got a call back from the breeder we got Diego from, she has another batch short haired, and is willing to sell me a female for £800. 

Need to get back to her by tomorrow as shes had a lot of interest.

HOPING this lady gets back to me asap as shes cheaper @ £650


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh gosh that puppy poor thing  made my tummy churn 

I got sodding puppy fever I blame two people, no names mentioned but boooooo


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hibiscrub is what I had to wash in before I had my boobs done lol



Mcsmichelles don't rush into anything and I know finances are a massive thing but don't let it be the only thing!! I'm confused with the pointy ears comment remember some pups ears take a while to stand


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

mcsmichelles said:


> Ahhhh that poor little puppy.
> 
> Well Ive found a breeder fairly close who has a female chihuahua, picture is perfect, has the pointy ears etc, waiting for her to respond as to when I can go view.
> 
> ...


Don't rush into anything - they all say they have a lot of interest but from what I've heard - puppies aren't selling to well LOL


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh I wont rush into it. I can walk away from anything.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> Hibiscrub is what I had to wash in before I had my boobs done lol


That's cos it is surgical cleaner - I had to dilute the hibiscrub to cleanse the puppies sore. I use it to disinfect the puppy pens and floors now too.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

mcsmichelles said:


> Oh I wont rush into it. I can walk away from anything.


Good for you - so many people rush into buying too quickly - I would much prefer people to go home and have a think about it first.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

If I get the one from the same breeder, they would have the same dad, but different mum, The puppy would not be ready till 23rd December..... What a great xmas pressie hey? not sure what were gonna do, but should know by tomorrow as the other lady has not got back to us yet


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I wouldn't sell one so close to Christmas myself - too much going on at that time of year and you can't dedicate yourself to the puppy. I would be keeping it until the New Year


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Think u just gave me a new floor cleaner!! Thanks


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Ha ha... its got to be good stuff or they wouldn't use it on your boobs!!! ;o)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ohhhhhhh that little puppy chivi (sp?) posted made me cry 

you guys are really making me want a puppy LOL!!!!


----------

